
Announcing Heroku Free SSL Beta and Flexible Dyno Hours - scope
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2016/5/17/announcing_heroku_free_ssl_beta_and_flexible_dyno_hours
======
yuvadam
Free SSL is a very nice move, kudos.

The new free dyno quota is still confusing to me as a developer with many
hobby projects. Not sure at all if this change won't bite me in the ass.

~~~
scope
They have a provided a FAQ page about Free Dyno Hour [1]

Previously you get 540 dyno hours (18 hours/day), now it's 550. If you provide
a valid credit card, you'll get 1000 dyno hours (you will NOT be charged
unless you EXPLICITLY switch to a paid plan)

[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/free-dyno-hour-
faq](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/free-dyno-hour-faq)

~~~
scope
Earlier post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11722329)

Seems 550 dyno hours are for ALL, not per app :(

